# Rules for Discussing Books with Spoilers



## Philip Overby

We've recently had several discussions about different books across the forums, but oftentimes it's difficult to discuss the books openly for fear of spoiling big reveals and plot lines.  So in an effort to encourage discussion about books we've read, we've decided to offer threads that are full of spoilers for those of us that have read certain books.  These threads will say in the title "SPOILERS" so that entering the thread is to do so at your own risk.  

For instance a thread titled "A Song of Ice and Fire Series:  SPOILERS" would hold nothing back in regards to the anything that happens in the series.  This is for people who have read the books.

If the thread just says "A Song of Ice and Fire Series" and has no other tag, please make sure to put spoiler tags in your comments to avoid spoiling anything for prospective readers.  

Thanks!


----------

